# Ovulating more than once per cycle



## Indigo77

Women may ovulate more than once a month, suggests a Canadian study that overturns conventional views on the human menstrual cycle. The findings may explain why the rhythm method of contraception is so unreliable and could lead to improved, targeted fertility treatments in the future.

*Ten per cent of the women studied released two eggs in the same month.* And all the women examined by researchers at the University of Saskatchewan in Saskatoon, Canada showed at least two waves of maturing eggs in their ovaries in the same month.

Traditionally, it has been thought that ovulation takes place only once in every menstruation cycle. A growth wave of 15 to 20 egg-carrying cells called follicles occurs before ovulation. One follicle will become dominant while the others die off.

"It's been assumed until now that women have just one wave per monthly cycle, leading to one ovulation, but nobody has actually carried out detailed analysis before," said Roger Pierson, who led the study. "In fact, all the women in our study had at least two waves and 30 per cent of them had three."

Fertility treatment

The team carried out daily, high resolution trans-vaginal ultrasound examinations on 63 women with normal menstrual cycles who were aged between 18 and 40. Over six weeks, the women's individual follicles were measured. *During the study, 50 of the women ovulated only once, but six ovulated twice and seven not at all.* The next stage of the research will be to find out why some waves lead to ovulation while others do not.

"We don't know why some waves lead to ovulation and others don't. But we want to utilise our new understanding of the menstrual cycle to be able to carry out better timing of in-vitro fertilization," Pierson told New Scientist.

Progesterone secretion from the corpus leuteum - a temporary hormone-producing gland that is formed at ovulation - may cause a surge in a reproductive hormone called luteinizing hormone, he says. This might have an inhibitory effect on further egg release during the menstrual cycle, which could explain why some of the women did not ovulate twice despite having two growth waves in their ovarian tissue.

It may be possible in the future to harness some non-ovulating waves into releasing eggs for couples having trouble conceiving, he added. The unexpected findings may also explain why the conception rate for non-identical twins is as high as 10 per cent.

"It could be that more than one dominant follicle is produced during a wave or that dual conception arises as a result of two waves in a cycle releasing eggs," ventured Pierson.

_Journal reference: Fertility and Sterility(vol 80, p 116)_


If you are a woman between the ages of 35 - 39, you are more likely to conceive twins. *Women over 35 may release more than one egg at ovulation because their cycles are being disrupted by perimenopause.*

*Researchers have found that women over 35 produce more follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) than younger women, which may cause more than one egg to be released in one cycle.*

_https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/ask-heidi/twins.aspx_

AY!!! I'm having TWINS!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

JK.....:haha:


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> _https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/ask-heidi/twins.aspx_


Just read that link. I meet 3 of those criteria! I would kill for boy/girl twins!! I'd be finished!


----------



## dachsundmom

I might be the odd one; being 5'1" the thought of carrying twins terrifies me! Lol.

I think I'd have to roll down the street sideways....:wacko:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I might be the odd one; being 5'1" the thought of carrying twins terrifies me! Lol.
> 
> I think I'd have to roll down the street sideways....:wacko:

You could get one of those "hoveround" chairs! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Interesting article.
Did you know that many pregnancies start out as twin pregnancies? I think it was up to 25% start out that way. 

I saw the "I'm having twins comment" before the JK, and I had to open your Ov chart, lol!!


----------



## cebethel

readyformore said:


> Interesting article.
> Did you know that many pregnancies start out as twin pregnancies? I think it was up to 25% start out that way.
> 
> I saw the "I'm having twins comment" before the JK, and I had to open your Ov chart, lol!!

Me too! I was like :dance::dance:


----------



## Shelley71

Dach - I'm only 5'4. I'll be right there with you!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I might be the odd one; being 5'1" the thought of carrying twins terrifies me! Lol.
> 
> I think I'd have to roll down the street sideways....:wacko:
> 
> You could get one of those "hoveround" chairs! :haha:Click to expand...

DD can't wait for me to have one; she wants to ride on the back, lol. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> Dach - I'm only 5'4. I'll be right there with you!

I don't think we could reach the steering wheel to drive anymore, lol! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Interesting article.
> Did you know that many pregnancies start out as twin pregnancies? I think it was up to 25% start out that way.
> 
> I saw the "I'm having twins comment" before the JK, and I had to open your Ov chart, lol!!
> 
> Me too! I was like :dance::dance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I was HOPING someone would fall for it!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I have also been SOOOO tempted to post that I got a BFP on the sticky thread....and then fess up the next day....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

dachsundmom said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> Dach - I'm only 5'4. I'll be right there with you!
> 
> I don't think we could reach the steering wheel to drive anymore, lol! :haha:Click to expand...

Bwahahaha! I didn't even think about THAT!


----------



## readyformore

My S-I-L had a set of twins. She couldn't wash the dishes at her sink because her arms wouldn't reach. She said she felt like a T-Rex with those little useless arms, lol!!


----------



## Shelley71

readyformore said:


> My S-I-L had a set of twins. She couldn't wash the dishes at her sink because her arms wouldn't reach. She said she felt like a T-Rex with those little useless arms, lol!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: T-Rex! *snooort*


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess DH will have to chauffeur me around and do all of our damn dishes then, lol. :happydance:


----------



## Shelley71

dachsundmom said:


> I guess DH will have to chauffeur me around and do all of our damn dishes then, lol. :happydance:


Well, that just sucks! NOT!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

https://images.craigslist.org/3k73mc3le5O05X25R6b6peaed09799e141942.jpg

He needs a home...
He looks EXACTLY like Lola....

TWINS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> https://images.craigslist.org/3k73mc3le5O05X25R6b6peaed09799e141942.jpg
> 
> He needs a home...
> He looks EXACTLY like Lola....
> 
> TWINS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is a beautiful little boy! :thumbup:

Twin lab puppies would be wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

When we fostered before...It was like a big, loud, nonstop dog party...We only had the last one for 4 days....and it was WILD!!! I hope that once they get used to each other...they will lounge more and party less...Our cats are older...That is really DH's only concern...He wants them to have a peaceful retirement...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> When we fostered before...It was like a big, loud, nonstop dog party...We only had the last one for 4 days....and it was WILD!!! I hope that once they get used to each other...they will lounge more and party less...Our cats are older...That is really DH's only concern...He wants them to have a peaceful retirement...

DD's cat mostly stays upstairs now; we've seen what happens when the poor thing ventures out, lol. Barney is not rough with the kitty at all, but Miles does not like to play as much as the dog.

I miss fostering, but I think DH will leave me if I do it again. Are you going for that adorable boy? :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Not sure yet, but hubby did ask if they would meet us at the dog park....

He was dead set against it when i showed him a pic of a pug- chi mix for adoption...:growlmad:

There is also a silky terrier up for adoption....AND they don't shed.....but he wasn't interested...:growlmad:

But those long-legged, long-eared dogs....he just can't resist....:shrug:

Is this why he always gets his way?

I emailed about all three...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

You really want that little dog, huh? Lol

The only thing about silkies that I would be concerned about is the barking and grooming. But, if you were ok with keeping the dog in a puppy cut and not the longer show hair, it probably wouldn't be too bad.

I love a pug, but DH finds them horribly unattractive, lol.

We need a pet thread! Lol


----------



## future_numan

Well I have four out of the five:dohh:
So maybe I'm not out this month[-o&lt;
So maybe it could be a :bfp: month anyways:yipee:


----------



## dachsundmom

future_numan said:


> Well I have four out of the five:dohh:
> So maybe I'm not out this month[-o&lt;
> So maybe it could be a :bfp: month anyways:yipee:

Everything x'ed for you! :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

future_numan said:


> Well I have four out of the five:dohh:
> So maybe I'm not out this month[-o&lt;
> So maybe it could be a :bfp: month anyways:yipee:

OMG, I completely forgot what the topic was.
I thought you had 4 of 5 dog breeds we've been talking about, and I couldn't figure out why having certain dogs would make you more likely to get a bfp (cause if it was true, I was going puppy shopping tomorrow).:haha:

Anyway, good luck with your bfp (completely unrelated to dogs, ha).


----------



## cebethel

I'm all for a pet thread.......so I don't have to feel bad about hijacking others posts....lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I'm all for a pet thread.......so I don't have to feel bad about hijacking others posts....lol

Me too! :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

I think i hijacked my own post this time...:haha:

Hell....who cares?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I think i hijacked my own post this time...:haha:
> 
> Hell....who cares?

Don't say that! I'll go on a post hijacking rampage :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i hijacked my own post this time...:haha:
> 
> Hell....who cares?
> 
> Don't say that! I'll go on a post hijacking rampage :haha:Click to expand...

But it almost always happens, anyway...doubt if anyone minds....


----------



## readyformore

I don't mind, but obviously I get confused! 

Maybe that's a good thing, keep my mind off of ttc!


----------



## cebethel

readyformore said:


> I don't mind, but obviously I get confused!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, keep my mind off of ttc!

EXACTLY!! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind, but obviously I get confused!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, keep my mind off of ttc!
> 
> EXACTLY!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I just don't have anywhere else to bit*h about the effing dog! :happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

:wacko:Indigo , you crack me up over and over , there are twins on dh side , that would terrify and bowl me over at the same time :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind, but obviously I get confused!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, keep my mind off of ttc!
> 
> EXACTLY!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't have anywhere else to bit*h about the effing dog! :happydance:Click to expand...

C'mon, Porky has the face of an angel! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind, but obviously I get confused!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, keep my mind off of ttc!
> 
> EXACTLY!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't have anywhere else to bit*h about the effing dog! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, Porky has the face of an angel! :haha:Click to expand...

That's the only reason he still has a home! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Remember - bootcamp is ALWAYS an option! ahahaha

Ya know, Porkchop has become a regular topic in my household. I'm always talking about "Roxy's internet boyfriend" :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Remember - bootcamp is ALWAYS an option! ahahaha
> 
> Ya know, Porkchop has become a regular topic in my household. I'm always talking about "Roxy's internet boyfriend" :haha:

Lol. Same here with Roxy!


----------



## sammy1205

What do they consider "tall" I am almost 5 ft 7 inches. I had an ectopic with twins, does that count, since it was terminated? I am 36. Twins and triplets run on my moms side. Hmmmm


----------



## cebethel

My dad was a twin, I'm fluffy, been pregnant before & I'm considered "older". NOT tall though, I'm 5'3"

Twins...........how awesome would THAT be???


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> I don't mind, but obviously I get confused!
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, keep my mind off of ttc!

Of COURSE it's a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

sammy1205 said:


> What do they consider "tall" I am almost 5 ft 7 inches. I had an ectopic with twins, does that count, since it was terminated? I am 36. Twins and triplets run on my moms side. Hmmmm

Of COURSE it counts...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> My dad was a twin, I'm fluffy, been pregnant before & I'm considered "older". NOT tall though, I'm 5'3"
> 
> Twins...........how awesome would THAT be???

I really think we could handle it...:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

I want twins or triplets :) I'm only 5ft 5 but it doesn't worry me.

I meet a few of the criteria and now have Ben & Jerry's regular or as DH calls it the twin plan :)

And I've seen a pup I want :) DH thinks he looks adorable but not sure how hard I have to push to get him as he hasn't said no yet but keeps changing the subject. He looks like the love child of my Baldrick and Teddy and is called Wally and we would keep the name :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I want twins or triplets :) I'm only 5ft 5 but it doesn't worry me.
> 
> I meet a few of the criteria and now have Ben & Jerry's regular or as DH calls it the twin plan :)
> 
> And I've seen a pup I want :) DH thinks he looks adorable but not sure how hard I have to push to get him as he hasn't said no yet but keeps changing the subject. He looks like the love child of my Baldrick and Teddy and is called Wally and we would keep the name :laugh2:

How old is the little guy?


----------



## Macwooly

12 weeks old and in rescue and I sooooo want to offer him a home :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> 12 weeks old and in rescue and I sooooo want to offer him a home :)

Do you have a pic? This is wonderful! :happydance:

I think you and your DH are at the point where one more won't chage your life that much, lol. Or maybe I am trying to convince him on your behalf. :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

Here's Wally :D

DH has now said no but really wasn't convincing especially as I have offered a counter argument for every reason we shouldn't have him :)

So I've said to DH really think about it and talk to me later with all the reasons why no and we will discuss it sensible with no emotional blackmail (as I did with Baldrick:blush:) and if he still says no then I will respect that. I need him to be my voice of reason otherwise the house would be over flowing with dogs and cats :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Wally.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## readyformore

Macwooly said:


> Here's Wally :D
> 
> DH has now said no but really wasn't convincing especially as I have offered a counter argument for every reason we shouldn't have him :)
> 
> So I've said to DH really think about it and talk to me later with all the reasons why no and we will discuss it sensible with no emotional blackmail (as I did with Baldrick:blush:) and if he still says no then I will respect that. I need him to be my voice of reason otherwise the house would be over flowing with dogs and cats :wacko:

Yes, my husband needs to be the voice of reason over here too. My house would be perpetually full of cats and babies.


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Here's Wally :D
> 
> DH has now said no but really wasn't convincing especially as I have offered a counter argument for every reason we shouldn't have him :)
> 
> So I've said to DH really think about it and talk to me later with all the reasons why no and we will discuss it sensible with no emotional blackmail (as I did with Baldrick:blush:) and if he still says no then I will respect that. I need him to be my voice of reason otherwise the house would be over flowing with dogs and cats :wacko:

But look at that adorable face! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Here's Wally :D
> 
> DH has now said no but really wasn't convincing especially as I have offered a counter argument for every reason we shouldn't have him :)
> 
> So I've said to DH really think about it and talk to me later with all the reasons why no and we will discuss it sensible with no emotional blackmail (as I did with Baldrick:blush:) and if he still says no then I will respect that. I need him to be my voice of reason otherwise the house would be over flowing with dogs and cats :wacko:
> 
> But look at that adorable face! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know :) But DH has firmly put his foot down in the kindest way and I do have to be sensible really :( But we know a lovely family wanting a dog so going to send them the details of Wally then at least if they get him I can go and get cuddles :happydance:


----------



## alison29

It was much better carrying twins at 5 8. I just looked like anyother gigantic preggo woman. My babies stay small though 5 lbs and 5lbs 11 ounces at 38 wks


----------



## Indigo77

I am 5' 8"! I can do it!

:awww: Awww......Wally....


----------



## NorthStar

I'm tallish, been preggo before, twins on my mum's side.
I've got long legs and a short body so any weight I put on becomes very obvious very quickly!

But really I'd be rapt with just one baby...I don't care if I look terrible for months.


----------



## Indigo77

Have not heard from the Silky or the ChiPug, but we will be meeting 'Leo' at the beach dog park.....Will have twins one way or another...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Have not heard from the Silky or the ChiPug, but we will be meeting 'Leo' at the beach dog park.....Will have twins one way or another...

This is so exciting! :happydance:

Please take a pic so we can see them together....pretty please! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have not heard from the Silky or the ChiPug, but we will be meeting 'Leo' at the beach dog park.....Will have twins one way or another...
> 
> This is so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Please take a pic so we can see them together....pretty please! LolClick to expand...

I can take as many pics as u want...it's posting them with this iPad that is the issue....will try to get DH to help, though...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have not heard from the Silky or the ChiPug, but we will be meeting 'Leo' at the beach dog park.....Will have twins one way or another...
> 
> This is so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Please take a pic so we can see them together....pretty please! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I can take as many pics as u want...it's posting them with this iPad that is the issue....will try to get DH to help, though...Click to expand...

If you upload them to a Photobucket account, you can post them directly to BnB from there or there is a Snapbucket app. IDK, if you have the iPad 1 or 2 but you could also email them to yourself and upload from there and then just delete the pic so it's not left on there...I really want to see them, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have not heard from the Silky or the ChiPug, but we will be meeting 'Leo' at the beach dog park.....Will have twins one way or another...
> 
> This is so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Please take a pic so we can see them together....pretty please! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I can take as many pics as u want...it's posting them with this iPad that is the issue....will try to get DH to help, though...Click to expand...
> 
> If you upload them to a Photobucket account, you can post them directly to BnB from there or there is a Snapbucket app. IDK, if you have the iPad 1 or 2 but you could also email them to yourself and upload from there and then just delete the pic so it's not left on there...I really want to see them, lol. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't even know if it's an iPad 1 or 2:blush:...but i can try to swap for the laptop when he's not on it for work and do the email thingy...


----------



## Indigo77

He wants to wait until AF arrives to make a decision cuz he insists i only want another dog while in the 2ww...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> He wants to wait until AF arrives to make a decision cuz he insists i only want another dog while in the 2ww...

Were you thinking dog out loud before the TWW?

An iPad2 has the front and back camera, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Were you thinking dog out loud before the TWW? No :blush:
> 
> An iPad2 has the front and back camera, lol.

Camera? What camera? I took it out of the sleeve and it is labeled iPad...not iPad2....is the iPad2 labeled that way? :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Were you thinking dog out loud before the TWW? No :blush:
> 
> An iPad2 has the front and back camera, lol.
> 
> Camera? What camera? I took it out of the sleeve and it is labeled iPad...not iPad2....is the iPad2 labeled that way? :blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

IDK, TBH...I can look at DH's when he gets home. But if you see a little "peephole" on the back or front, then you have a camera. :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have not heard from the Silky or the ChiPug, but we will be meeting 'Leo' at the beach dog park.....Will have twins one way or another...
> 
> This is so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Please take a pic so we can see them together....pretty please! LolClick to expand...

Yes! I fully expect pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Hmmm....no peepholes...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Hmmm....no peepholes...

Then I am guessing you have an iPad 1. I am trying to convince DH to let me have one, but he says the lack of Flash for video will annoy me, lol. :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm....no peepholes...
> 
> Then I am guessing you have an iPad 1. I am trying to convince DH to let me have one, but he says the lack of Flash for video will annoy me, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

I already know I'll never get an ipad :( It took a crapload of convincing DH that I NEEDED a new phone. He still has a flip phone with no keyboard :wacko:
I'm almost attached at the hip to my phone. I tend to use it to go online more than my computer these days :thumbup:

Hmmm, I think I could be addicted to electronic gadetry :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

No flash sux...So does no excel...very annoying...


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm....no peepholes...
> 
> Then I am guessing you have an iPad 1. I am trying to convince DH to let me have one, but he says the lack of Flash for video will annoy me, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I already know I'll never get an ipad :( It took a crapload of convincing DH that I NEEDED a new phone. He still has a flip phone with no keyboard :wacko:
> I'm almost attached at the hip to my phone. I tend to use it to go online more than my computer these days :thumbup:
> 
> Hmmm, I think I could be addicted to electronic gadetry :blush:Click to expand...

I am a phone whore! Lol :blush:

I just got another one about 4 months ago and DH told me I had to promise to suck it up for a year, lol. But I am eyeing another one...it is always with me.


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm....no peepholes...
> 
> Then I am guessing you have an iPad 1. I am trying to convince DH to let me have one, but he says the lack of Flash for video will annoy me, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I already know I'll never get an ipad :( It took a crapload of convincing DH that I NEEDED a new phone. He still has a flip phone with no keyboard :wacko:
> I'm almost attached at the hip to my phone. I tend to use it to go online more than my computer these days :thumbup:
> 
> Hmmm, I think I could be addicted to electronic gadetry :blush:Click to expand...

I have a smartphone, but since i stopped working, we downgraded the plan....i WAS addicted to it....and it annoyed the hell out of DH....We had some serious arguments over it....

But now he's starting to threaten to take the iPad and close my BnB account....:blush:

WTH is wrong with me?


----------



## Macwooly

I have a basic phone (Samsung solid) as I am such a technophobe and I have been known to throw a phone in temper but the solid is just that and has survived being dropped in a puddle dog walking :)

DH loves technology and is always eyeing up the latest phone then he tries to show me what it can do but as long as I can text and phone I'm happy :)


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> I have a basic phone (Samsung solid) as I am such a technophobe and I have been known to throw a phone in temper but the solid is just that and has survived being dropped in a puddle dog walking :)
> 
> DH loves technology and is always eyeing up the latest phone then he tries to show me what it can do but as long as I can text and phone I'm happy :)

My DH feels the same way as you do. He just wants to call & text. I gotta have my droid! My apps, angry birds, music, movies, navigation......ooooh, I'm getting all tingly just thinking about it :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I have a basic phone (Samsung solid) as I am such a technophobe and I have been known to throw a phone in temper but the solid is just that and has survived being dropped in a puddle dog walking :)
> 
> DH loves technology and is always eyeing up the latest phone then he tries to show me what it can do but as long as I can text and phone I'm happy :)
> 
> My DH feels the same way as you do. He just wants to call & text. I gotta have my droid! My apps, angry birds, music, movies, navigation......ooooh, I'm getting all tingly just thinking about it :blush:Click to expand...

Angry Birds, I live for Angry Birds. I am so upset that the new Summer Picnic is only giving me one level a day! :growlmad: I keep waiting for the rest of the Rio and original updates to come out! I play it on my Droid, laptop, and my Nook, lol. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> [My DH feels the same way as you do. He just wants to call & text. I gotta have my droid! My apps, angry birds, music, movies, navigation......ooooh, I'm getting all tingly just thinking about it :blush:

I love my Android phone too, I'm crap at Angry Birds but I love my Tetris, the sat nav saved my arse when I got into a diversion a few weeks back and I have two separate charting apps on there too.

My OH has a 6 year old flip phone which needs recharged twice a day, batteries constantly running out and when he's calling from remote locations I can barely hear him on it. 

Bugs the crap out of me that he won't upgrade, or let me get him something semi decent for his birthday.


----------



## Indigo77

I am crap at Angry Birds, too....but I still like it...
Also like Paper Toss, Balloons, Scrabble and Sally's Spa...
How old am I?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Angry Birds, I live for Angry Birds. I am so upset that the new Summer Picnic is only giving me one level a day! :growlmad: I keep waiting for the rest of the Rio and original updates to come out! I play it on my Droid, laptop, and my Nook, lol. :happydance:

Angry birds is one of the best things I have downloaded! Sad, I know....lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Angry Birds, I live for Angry Birds. I am so upset that the new Summer Picnic is only giving me one level a day! :growlmad: I keep waiting for the rest of the Rio and original updates to come out! I play it on my Droid, laptop, and my Nook, lol. :happydance:
> 
> Angry birds is one of the best things I have downloaded! Sad, I know....lolClick to expand...

Ihave a system; I play the entire game first, then I go back and get my three stars on each level, and then I go on a golden egg hunt, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Angry Birds, I live for Angry Birds. I am so upset that the new Summer Picnic is only giving me one level a day! :growlmad: I keep waiting for the rest of the Rio and original updates to come out! I play it on my Droid, laptop, and my Nook, lol. :happydance:
> 
> Angry birds is one of the best things I have downloaded! Sad, I know....lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ihave a system; I play the entire game first, then I go back and get my three stars on each level, and then I go on a golden egg hunt, lol.Click to expand...

Shit...I just shoot and hope for the best....


----------



## Indigo77

Does anybody know when FF adds the numbers for dpo?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Does anybody know when FF adds the numbers for dpo?

Isn't it after 3 days that they give you dpo?


----------



## NorthStar

I just try not to splat all my birdies or fling them straight over the obstacle - I got my OH to get me through 4 level, but have failed hopelessly the next level.


----------



## NorthStar

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when FF adds the numbers for dpo?
> 
> Isn't it after 3 days that they give you dpo?Click to expand...

That's what I thought too, it doesn't draw the crosshairs til you get 3 consecutive higher temperatures.

Now about that Angry Birds game...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Angry Birds, I live for Angry Birds. I am so upset that the new Summer Picnic is only giving me one level a day! :growlmad: I keep waiting for the rest of the Rio and original updates to come out! I play it on my Droid, laptop, and my Nook, lol. :happydance:
> 
> Angry birds is one of the best things I have downloaded! Sad, I know....lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ihave a system; I play the entire game first, then I go back and get my three stars on each level, and then I go on a golden egg hunt, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Shit...I just shoot and hope for the best....Click to expand...

DH was the first to get the game and I constantly made fun of him for "birding" all of the time. Then I got it and have been hooked ever since, lol. It's the main reason I want the iPad; the updates for the Birds come out on Apple first. It's quite sad.


----------



## Indigo77

Well...I am 8 dpo and FF isn't numbering them for me....even though it gave me crosshairs...Hmmmm.....Maybe bcuz I am not a full member?


----------



## readyformore

Oh, I see what you mean indigo.
I'm not sure.


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Does anybody know when FF adds the numbers for dpo?

For the last 2 cycles FF has given me my O day and added dpo 4 days after my actual ovulation date :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> DH was the first to get the game and I constantly made fun of him for "birding" all of the time. Then I got it and have been hooked ever since, lol. It's the main reason I want the iPad; the updates for the Birds come out on Apple first. It's quite sad.

Want sad? I'll give you sad. I want an ipad just so I can play...............wait for it...........farmville :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

I LOVE Farmville and Frontierville :blush:


----------



## cebethel

DH is always laughing at me when I ask him to pause a movie so I can harvest my crops :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when FF adds the numbers for dpo?
> 
> For the last 2 cycles FF has given me my O day and added dpo 4 days after my actual ovulation date :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm 7dpo with no count. 

Maybe they just like you better Macwooly!


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Farmville!

Last week at Walmart I heard two older ladies talking with concern over who would watch their farms while they were out of town. Now keep in mind, I live in a rural area, so farm watching is quite common.

I took me a few minutes to realize that they were talking about Farmville because they were going on a church retreat together and wouldn't have internet access, lol. These women had to be in their 80s and I was laughing like a loon! :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

Well DH did buy me VIP membership so maybe cash works with them :laugh2:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Farmville!
> 
> Last week at Walmart I heard two older ladies talking with concern over who would watch their farms while they were out of town. Now keep in mind, I live in a rural area, so farm watching is quite common.
> 
> I took me a few minutes to realize that they were talking about Farmville because they were going on a church retreat together and wouldn't have internet access, lol. These women had to be in their 80s and I was laughing like a loon! :blush:

See, that wouldn't happen with me. I don't go anywhere! :thumbup: lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Farmville!
> 
> Last week at Walmart I heard two older ladies talking with concern over who would watch their farms while they were out of town. Now keep in mind, I live in a rural area, so farm watching is quite common.
> 
> I took me a few minutes to realize that they were talking about Farmville because they were going on a church retreat together and wouldn't have internet access, lol. These women had to be in their 80s and I was laughing like a loon! :blush:

That will be me at 80 :rofl:

My mum had to talk to some older ladies (bearing in mind my mum is 71) about software and specifically powerpoint. One of the ladies who was 92 piped up with "I've been using powerpoint for years!" Now my mum was confused as she didn't think the woman owned a computer/laptop of any type so asked the lady about it to which she replied "well yes I just get the plug of the item I want to use and plug it into the powerpoint" :rofl: But technically she's right :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

It's because you're not a VIP member Indigo, you get a free trial of VIP membership then you only get the basic membership after that, so you don't get DPO count anymore


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when FF adds the numbers for dpo?
> 
> For the last 2 cycles FF has given me my O day and added dpo 4 days after my actual ovulation date :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 7dpo with no count.
> 
> Maybe they just like you better Macwooly!Click to expand...

Ready...Do u have a full membership? Did u actually pay for it? I didn't, so i wonder if that is it....I am not a full member...

Or...they probably just like Wooly better...


----------



## readyformore

No, I'm not a full member. Not sure how much a full membership would help me. If anything, it might make me more obsessed.


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> No, I'm not a full member. Not sure how much a full membership would help me. If anything, it might make me more obsessed.

Ok...so that must be it...No dpo numbering if they don't get your cash...It's ok...I can count...

They gave me 5 days of full membership to get me to buy....but I think I can live without it...


----------



## NorthStar

Well I don't like all the extra info, where it's telling me I have prego symptoms and that my due date is my birthday, I can really do without that kind of crap.

My trial runs out next week, and I'm just going to stay with the base package.


----------



## Macwooly

I have chosen not to see preggo symptoms as it will wind me up totally.

Although I love how everything keeps telling me that gas/flatulence is a symptom as it means every mammal in my home is pregnant 24/7 :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I didn't know gas is a symptom...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I didn't know gas is a symptom...

Gas is a symptom of everything! Lol. But yes, it is on "the list."


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> I didn't know gas is a symptom...

This was how I knew I was pregnant with my third.
You're going to hate me when I say that it was definately indigestion, but it was different from normal indigestion. . . and I can't explain the difference. Sorry.
I had a bfn and told my husband "For somebody that's not pregnant, I'm feeling very pregnant." bfp next morning.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh man....My DH has to get the Fabreeze out last night...


----------



## readyformore

Did you eat bean burritos?


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> Did you eat bean burritos?

Nooo! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Did you eat bean burritos?
> 
> Nooo! :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

It's just gas, lol! :wacko:

Or maybe you caught what my family had because I apparently undercooked a chicken a little bit last night, lol. :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Did you eat bean burritos?
> 
> Nooo! :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's just gas, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Or maybe you caught what my family had because I apparently undercooked a chicken a little bit last night, lol. :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> It's just gas, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Or maybe you caught what my family had because I apparently undercooked a chicken a little bit last night, lol. :blush:

Hey, at least you didn't catch the stove in fire! lol


----------



## readyformore

Undercooked chicken? Yuck.

Here's a great story about that. My friend made a casserole with raw chicken and set in on the counter for a few minutes prior to baking, and she walked away. 

Her 15 year old son came home, saw the casserole, and ate half of it!!!!!!!!

Now, if that doesn't make you puke nothing will.


----------



## cebethel

readyformore said:


> Undercooked chicken? Yuck.
> 
> Here's a great story about that. My friend made a casserole with raw chicken and set in on the counter for a few minutes prior to baking, and she walked away.
> 
> Her 15 year old son came home, saw the casserole, and ate half of it!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, if that doesn't make you puke nothing will.

Eeeeeewwwwwwwwww :sick:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's just gas, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Or maybe you caught what my family had because I apparently undercooked a chicken a little bit last night, lol. :blush:
> 
> Hey, at least you didn't catch the stove in fire! lolClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Between you and Porky....no wonder your DH wants to just buy a new house.....


----------



## Indigo77

Pass me a 'Depends'....


----------



## cebethel

Don't look at me I don't have any! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am completely blaming DH for the chicken; he cut it up and the pieces were not all the same size, so I couldn't tell what was cooked and what was rare, lol! :blush:

DD told me she did not appreciate having to get up at 5 in the morning to visit the bathroom and DH was much more graphic than that, lol.

DH went out to eat with his father tonight and I ordered DD a pizza.


----------



## cebethel

mmmmmmm pizza


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I am completely blaming DH for the chicken

 :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

I think I put on 5 pounds just thinking about pizza :nope:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I am completely blaming DH for the chicken; he cut it up and the pieces were not all the same size, so I couldn't tell what was cooked and what was rare, lol! :blush:
> 
> DD told me she did not appreciate having to get up at 5 in the morning to visit the bathroom and DH was much more graphic than that, lol.
> 
> DH went out to eat with his father tonight and I ordered DD a pizza.

AHA! So in actuality it was DH that buggered it up from the beginning! Good one DH! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am completely blaming DH for the chicken; he cut it up and the pieces were not all the same size, so I couldn't tell what was cooked and what was rare, lol! :blush:
> 
> DD told me she did not appreciate having to get up at 5 in the morning to visit the bathroom and DH was much more graphic than that, lol.
> 
> DH went out to eat with his father tonight and I ordered DD a pizza.
> 
> AHA! So in actuality it was DH that buggered it up from the beginning! Good one DH! :rofl:Click to expand...

He earned his own tummy troubles! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Well, they met at a dog park and Lola hated him....:nope::nope::nope::nope:

He, on the other hand loved her...:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

He kept on trying to hump her....
She snipped at him a few times to get him to stop, but he didn't care...
He wanted to get laid. :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

He ignored all the other bitches in the park...:sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
He only had eyes for her...:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Lola was more interested in a female, all black Great Dane that drooled all over her. 

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

This happens ALL the time...
They all try to hump Lola...no matter how many other bitches are around... 
I don't get it.....
She is spayed!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no! :nope:

Porkchop is neutered and like I said before, he will never turn down a hot piece of as*. :growlmad:

How is Lola normally around other dogs? Maybe you should take her to the shelter with you one day for a visit and see which puppy she gravitates towards? Also, IDK if you have a Petsmart where you live, but they usually have adoptions on the weekends.


----------



## Indigo77

They do that even after they are neutered?

We never had a male dog before...

Maybe we should stick to girls..?...Lola seems to prefer them anyway....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> How is Lola normally around other dogs? .

It depends...She usually starts off shy, likes to observe first before joining in...but she usually warms up quickly. Male dogs REALLY like her. She is usually afraid of little dogs for some reason and it takes longer for her to warm up to them...


----------



## dachsundmom

Porkchop is the first male dog that I have ever had and yes, he is still going strong; even though his nuts are in a jar somewhere, lol.

The vet told me it is a learned behavior, not hormonal. He was actually neutered a month early bc he started humping everything dog in sight and we had hoped it would change his behavior...not so much.

Have you seen the movie "Best In Show?" Porky is just like the humping pug at the end, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Porkchop is the first male dog that I have ever had and yes, he is still going strong; even though his nuts are in a jar somewhere, lol.
> 
> The vet told me it is a learned behavior, not hormonal. He was actually neutered a month early bc he started humping everything dog in sight and we had hoped it would change his behavior...not so much.
> 
> Have you seen the movie "Best In Show?" Porky is just like the humping pug at the end, lol.

Yes...that movie was hilarious!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It is one of my favorites, but I will also watch anything with Jane Lynch in it, including Glee, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Jane Lynch is hilarious!

Did you see her in 'Role Models'? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I am so tempted to test right now...i just want to know one way or another....Do you _have_ to use first morning urine?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am so tempted to test right now...i just want to know one way or another....Do you _have_ to use first morning urine?

I never have; my honest opinion about that is if you are pregnant, you will get a positive test anytime of day. Think about it, the doc never requires FMU; it's just not possible. Go for it! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Jane Lynch is hilarious!
> 
> Did you see her in 'Role Models'? :haha:

Is that the one with Paul Rudd? If so, then no. It's on my list.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jane Lynch is hilarious!
> 
> Did you see her in 'Role Models'? :haha:
> 
> Is that the one with Paul Rudd? If so, then no. It's on my list.Click to expand...


Yes! Omg...yes, put it on the list...She basically steals the show....


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Paul Rudd is yummy! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think Paul Rudd is yummy! Lol

He is adorable....:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am so tempted to test right now...i just want to know one way or another....Do you _have_ to use first morning urine?
> 
> I never have; my honest opinion about that is if you are pregnant, you will get a positive test anytime of day. Think about it, the doc never requires FMU; it's just not possible. Go for it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Lemme go see how many I have left. I need at least 5 to get me to 14 dpo...


----------



## dachsundmom

We will be waiting!:happydance:


----------



## cebethel

:test:


----------



## Indigo77

I have 8....
Going to go POAS....


----------



## Indigo77

Looks like a negative...need to wait 5 minutes...

I want Clomid...


----------



## cebethel

cebethel said:


> :test:




Indigo77 said:


> Looks like a negative...need to wait 5 minutes...
> 
> I want Clomid...

:hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry :(


----------



## Indigo77

Yep, negative...It's ok...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yep, negative...It's ok...

I am so sorry! :hugs:

Will your doc give you Clomid or there's always Canada, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Don't know...

OH is still hopeful, but will order from Canada on Monday if no positive by then...It won't get here in time for next cycle...so cycle #5 will still be au natural....but I'm good with that...Plus, he may be in Miami during next BD time, anyway....

Wonder if I should start at 50 mgs or just go for 100 mgs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Don't know...
> 
> OH is still hopeful, but will order from Canada on Monday if no positive by then...It won't get here in time for next cycle...so cycle #5 will still be au natural....but I'm good with that...Plus, he maybe in Miami during next BD time, anyway....

How long will they take to ship? It will all depend on what CD you decide to start. You have some leeway with it.


----------



## Indigo77

Express mail is 5-10 days...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Express mail is 5-10 days...

I assume it is like all of the Canadian pharmacies; fill out a questionnaire, a doc looks at it, and your stuff gets shipped?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Express mail is 5-10 days...
> 
> I assume it is like all of the Canadian pharmacies; fill out a questionnaire, a doc looks at it, and your stuff gets shipped?Click to expand...


Never ordered anything from Canada before, so IDK...
Doesn't look like there is a questionnaire involved, though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Express mail is 5-10 days...
> 
> I assume it is like all of the Canadian pharmacies; fill out a questionnaire, a doc looks at it, and your stuff gets shipped?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never ordered anything from Canada before, so IDK...
> Doesn't look like there is a questionnaire involved, though.Click to expand...

I did once and as an FYI, I still get sales emails from them; 10 years later. lol


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Well, they met at a dog park and Lola hated him....:nope::nope::nope::nope:
> 
> He, on the other hand loved her...:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> He kept on trying to hump her....
> She snipped at him a few times to get him to stop, but he didn't care...
> He wanted to get laid. :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
> 
> He ignored all the other bitches in the park...:sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> He only had eyes for her...:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Lola was more interested in a female, all black Great Dane that drooled all over her.
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> This happens ALL the time...
> They all try to hump Lola...no matter how many other bitches are around...
> I don't get it.....
> She is spayed!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

My bitch is neutered but males still want to hump her but she has the best bad language and if they don't listen she will snap. Yet she lets Baldrick hump the hell out of her :shrug:

My 3 males are neutered and when they met bitches in heat they know the moves :) Baldrick will only try and hump Tiny and no other dogs are all and Paddy & Teddy don't try and hump anyone but each other :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

See...i was under the false impression that the humping stops with neutering...:duh:
My friend has 1 of each, and his male never tries to hump anyone....Maybe he was trained not to do that?

I was also under the galse impression that bitches will not be sought after if they are spayed. No one ever tried to hump my former dogs, both female.

I don't know what it is about Lola that males want to hump her...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> See...i was under the false impression that the humping stops with neutering...:duh:
> My friend has 1 of each, and his male never tries to hump anyone....Maybe he was trained not to do that?
> 
> I was also under the galse impression that bitches will not be sought after if they are spayed. No one ever tried to hump my former dogs, both female.
> 
> I don't know what it is about Lola that males want to hump her...

Your impression is usually correct although there is always an exception to the rule and it looks like your Lola is that :):shrug::)

It could also be that somewhere there is a bitch in heat close to you & Lola or recently in the area you're in with her at the time and then male dogs will try and hump the nearest bitch regardless of whether she is neutered or entire


----------



## dachsundmom

Lola is just a hottie! :happydance:

Barney has never humped a thing in his life and he was neutered yesterday, so I assume that he will never start.

Porky- he's just an as*!


----------



## Macwooly

If Barney has never been at a bitch then no he shouldn't hump :thumbup:

Porkchop is just a stud :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> If Barney has never been at a bitch then no he shouldn't hump :thumbup:
> 
> Porkchop is just a stud :laugh2:

I'd like to believe that, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> If Barney has never been at a bitch then no he shouldn't hump :thumbup:
> 
> Porkchop is just a stud :laugh2:
> 
> I'd like to believe that, lol.Click to expand...

Ok well Miles may not think so but I bet Roxy will :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> If Barney has never been at a bitch then no he shouldn't hump :thumbup:
> 
> Porkchop is just a stud :laugh2:
> 
> I'd like to believe that, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well Miles may not think so but I bet Roxy will :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm hoping Roxy gives him a beat down and puts him in his place, lol. :happydance:

It's really sad, every time Porky misbehaves, Barney just lokks at him and hangs his head. As if he's ashamed to be related to him.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> If Barney has never been at a bitch then no he shouldn't hump :thumbup:
> 
> Porkchop is just a stud :laugh2:
> 
> I'd like to believe that, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well Miles may not think so but I bet Roxy will :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping Roxy gives him a beat down and puts him in his place, lol. :happydance:
> 
> It's really sad, every time Porky misbehaves, Barney just lokks at him and hangs his head. As if he's ashamed to be related to him.Click to expand...

I can relate to that :laugh2:

When Baldrick starts humping Tiny poor Paddy comes running up barking as much as to say "mummy have you seen them!" :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

OK taking it back to the original subject (since somehow I missed the post completely before) I HOPE I am one of those that gets the twins blessing!!!

I am 5'9" (is that tall enough???)
Grandpa on my mom's side had twin sisters and my dad has twins also as cousins from his mom's side (girls also)
I am 41
Not obese but yes a tad bit over weight right now
We MAY have to go see a fertility specialist so ...maybe that too
Already have one child (although she is 20 now)

...so I think out of the list there the only thing I am not is African American....I am Latin, does that help? hahaha...well and no fertility stuff yet.

I would love to have twin girls only so they can have a sibling close in age as I doubt my hubby will want to try again after the first one... so a two for one deal would be nice


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, I had almost forgoten what the OP was all about! Lol


----------



## Shelley71

I'm with you LL! I would LOOOOVE to have twins, but I want one of each. I want a girl, but I want him to have a boy. I'd be DONE if that happened. But, OMG, don't tell my OH I said that. 

He would have a heart attack!!:saywhat: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

I can deal with one of each too...as long as at least one is a girl ;-) hehehe


----------



## Macwooly

Twins would be excellent but DH is all excited over Indigo's prediction of triplets born in July - now it would mean the family is done in one go but carrying 3 :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Twins would be excellent but DH is all excited over Indigo's prediction of triplets born in July - now it would mean the family is done in one go but carrying 3 :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Milty

LLbean said:


> OK taking it back to the original subject (since somehow I missed the post completely before) I HOPE I am one of those that gets the twins blessing!!!
> 
> I am 5'9" (is that tall enough???)
> Grandpa on my mom's side had twin sisters and my dad has twins also as cousins from his mom's side (girls also)
> I am 41
> Not obese but yes a tad bit over weight right now
> We MAY have to go see a fertility specialist so ...maybe that too
> Already have one child (although she is 20 now)
> 
> ...so I think out of the list there the only thing I am not is African American....I am Latin, does that help? hahaha...well and no fertility stuff yet.
> 
> I would love to have twin girls only so they can have a sibling close in age as I doubt my hubby will want to try again after the first one... so a two for one deal would be nice

I'm alot like you. I wonder what the consider tall and overweight. My grandmother had two sets of twins including my mom. I will be 36 in a few weeks. 5"8 and I need to loose about 15 pounds to be in the "normal" range. 

The idea of twins used to scare me when I was young but now I don't know. I think I like the idea.


----------



## LLbean

I like the 2 for one deal at my age LOL


----------

